# 2nd gen diesel oil and filters - best place to source



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice find for the oil filters. Will definitely stock up.

In the past I've picked mine up via Amazon for about $16 w/Prime shipping. 

Oil I get from ECSTuning.com since I use Fuchs GT1 Titan Dexos 2 5L ($38.90 free shipping)


----------

